# Up In The Lakes 24/08/07



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone up in the Lake District this BH weekend? If you see a Hymer around Coniston or Haverigg with a MHF sticker in the front window give us a wave :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: 

Wherever you are going I hope the sun shines on you and you have a great weekend   

Johnny F


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are off to kendal for the week from saturday onwards so we will look out for you and will definately wave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We wil be at Bowness (CC site Braithwaite fold for fir,sat sun,) then up to CC site troutbeck head for Mon.

So that will be 2 hymers in the area with MHF stickers in the front window.


Richard...looking foward to a nice sunny weekend in the lakes....


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*In the Lakes for the weekend*

Come on all you MHF's don't rain on our parade! You might frighten the sunshine we have at the moment!! You must be mad though to want to join the masses here in the Lakes on a BH weekend. Anyway, do enjoy your visit to our location and I really do hope the sun continues to shine! I will be looking out for the MHF stickers anyway!


----------

